# limiting bandwidth with router?



## alaskan9974 (Apr 8, 2011)

Good afternoon all, I live in rural Alaska and use satellite internet with 1.5mbps rate and 4gb rolling weekly download limit. I was wondering if there are any wireless routers I can buy that I can set a bandwidth limit for the specific router. Due to teenage girls in the house we hit the weekly limit in a day or two because of all the music videos and such that they watch on you tube, it is annoying getting limited to the 256kbps download rate so often.


----------



## alaskan9974 (Apr 8, 2011)

I was hoping I could limit bandwidth on a specific Ethernet port on router 1 and hook a separate wireless router to it for them to use.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

You may definitely do this using the QoS feature of the router.
Quality of service


----------



## alaskan9974 (Apr 8, 2011)

So I can limit it to a specific RX/TX rate such as 256kb using that feature? Can you suggest any routers that have that feature and are user friendly?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Any routers shd be capable of doing QoS.
Here's a variety of D-Link routers, very affordable too. Make sure to read the specs and reviews.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

A couple other options might be: block Youtube or specific sites where the kids are using up all your bandwidth. Or take a look at DD-WRT. It's firmware/software you can install on many different routers and it has a ton of options. E.G. you could limit a % of your bandwidth or turn off internet access for the kids after their bedtime :grin:


----------

